# Damage 2?!



## Andrajas (Jul 28, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## EthanAvry (Jul 28, 2020)

Sounds seriously impressive! My poor wallet!


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Jul 28, 2020)

Damn, it sounds HUGE!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jul 28, 2020)

About time!


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 28, 2020)

That trailer goes straight to the point, damn.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jul 28, 2020)

I felt a great disturbance in the Force. As if millions of wallets cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 28, 2020)

Planning on buying Strikeforce or LAMP but I think I am gonna wait...


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 28, 2020)

When is this being released? I need it!


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## MartinH. (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm curious what precisely you guys are hearing in the trailer that makes you think "I need this", when you already have Damage 1 and Action Strikes?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 28, 2020)

Sounded just like Damage (1), not really world changing for me


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Jul 28, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I'm curious what precisely you guys are hearing in the trailer that makes you think "I need this", when you already have Damage 1 and Action Strikes?



More of a good thing.


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 28, 2020)

I didn't need Damage 1 but I know it's there. There was a sale. This one does sound familiar. Hm.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 28, 2020)

When did the first Damage get included in Komplete Ultimate?


----------



## stfciu (Jul 28, 2020)

150gb free update to Damage users


----------



## Henning (Jul 28, 2020)

Damage has mostly aged very well, but getting something brandnew in that vein is certainly getting me interested. And it's Heavyocity. Never been disappointed by their drums and percussion stuff. We will see.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 28, 2020)

Me like BIG DRUMS


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 28, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I'm curious what precisely you guys are hearing in the trailer that makes you think "I need this", when you already have Damage 1 and Action Strikes?





ToxicRecordings said:


> More of a good thing.



*WRONG*

More of a _great_ thing.



Seriously - more sounds, flavors, colors, textures, rhythms, etc.


----------



## Consona (Jul 28, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I'm curious what precisely you guys are hearing in the trailer that makes you think "I need this", when you already have Damage 1 and Action Strikes?


I even sold my Damage and AS.  Learning how to mix stuff is way more powerful and cheaper than buying these libraries, IMO.


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 28, 2020)

Nils Neumann said:


> Sounded just like Damage (1), not really world changing for me


Agree


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 28, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I'm curious what precisely you guys are hearing in the trailer that makes you think "I need this", when you already have Damage 1 and Action Strikes?



Damage is amazing. It's a one of kind. Of course it sounds like Damage. It's Damage 2. And anything more that aggressively expands on it's very specific bespoke menu? Hell yes! I'm glad there are naysayers already. Less people using these tools! Excellent! This isn't for you!

Anyone else here own two Les Paul Guitars? 

Besides, what would VI-C be like if some of us didn't get excited by the thought of buying new libraries. There are some people here that are such addicts they've even bought the same libraries twice! At least this has a different front cover!


----------



## JohnG (Jul 28, 2020)

I had to give that a 'like' for sheer wacky sample-addict-ness


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 28, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I had to give that a 'like' for sheer wacky sample-addict-ness



Your generosity knows no bounds John. Thank you so much!


----------



## proxima (Jul 28, 2020)

I have to imagine in the 8 years since Damage Heavocity have thought up a bunch of new tricks and twists to the usual percussion library. I'm imagining something a lot more tweakable and shapable to avoid sounding like you used Damage (like everyone else does).


----------



## constaneum (Jul 28, 2020)

i wish they'll be able to give the option for us users to retain the raw organic sound and then additional effect or filters to make it sounds processed if needed be. Damage 1 overall is awesome but sometimes yo want the bass percussion to be less processed and sounded thin


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 28, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Anyone else here own two Les Paul Guitars?



Are you implying anything about my 7 string libraries?!😂


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 28, 2020)

I have a Damage license AND Komplete 12U. Larry for the win!


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 28, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Anyone else here own two Les Paul Guitars?



I sold my les paul. I do have a baritone tele and a Dingwall NG3 though 

I'm excited for this! Broke down and bought DM-307 on their last sale, would have rather got Mo Damage!


----------



## JEPA (Jul 28, 2020)

How much do you expect would cost the new one full price?


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jul 29, 2020)

Please some more flexibility for other time signatures than 4/4


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 29, 2020)

EPIC! I hope it's somewhat different than Damage 1 as it indeed sounds very similar, but I'm looking forward...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 29, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> Please some more flexibility for other time signatures than 4/4


There are other time signatures?!


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 29, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> I have a Damage license AND Komplete 12U. Larry for the win!



Me too, not making that mistake again. 



proxima said:


> I have to imagine in the 8 years since Damage Heavocity have thought up a bunch of new tricks and twists to the usual percussion library. I'm imagining something a lot more tweakable and shapable to avoid sounding like you used Damage (like everyone else does).



I would hope so, but I wonder why the trailer didn't put emphasis on those aspects. The question is this more aimed at people who already have D1 or at people who don't have it yet? Depending on that I'd have made different decisions for what to demonstrate in a trailer. And this one failed to make it obvious to me, what the big revelations for D1 users are. 



jononotbono said:


> Damage is amazing. It's a one of kind. Of course it sounds like Damage. It's Damage 2. And anything more that aggressively expands on it's very specific bespoke menu? Hell yes! I'm glad there are naysayers already. Less people using these tools! Excellent! This isn't for you!
> 
> Anyone else here own two Les Paul Guitars?
> 
> Besides, what would VI-C be like if some of us didn't get excited by the thought of buying new libraries. There are some people here that are such addicts they've even bought the same libraries twice! At least this has a different front cover!



Thank you, that was the best explanation so far! Indeed when it comes to guitars I only have one for each number of strings, still missing a 5 string bass to complete the 4 to 8 set though. So it's maybe no surprise I'm not hyped yet by this trailer. I like Damage, even sort of bought it twice due to Komplete. It's one of my earliest library purchases, but I haven't actually used it thaaat much and have to admit I'm kind of sick of hearing those loops in TV productions or youtube videos. So I'm rooting for you guys that not too many will buy D2 and it won't get played out as fast. You make a good point that it might just be "same style, but not (yet) so overused that people are sick of it", that's a good argument to buy it I guess. I just stopped using D1 loops for my own music, because I just can't feel proud of using such loops, at least the rythm needs to be mine. And with the tons one-hit ensembles and drumkits in D1, I feel like even after all those years I don't know them remotely well enough, to truely make efficient use of Damage as a library. I mean there's sooo much stuff in there... I end up reaching for Action Strikes or dedicated Taiko libraries more often. I bought project Alpha and Bravo in the recent sale and Alpha instantly felt more "manageable" to me, because there is less material, but I feel like it's tighter curated. A higher percentage of sounds that I'd actually use compared to Damage. Buying another giant library like D2 probably will be seems daunting and counterproductive for my own personal use, so unless this gets part of Komplete one day, I don't really see myself getting this.


----------



## davidson (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 30, 2020)

so this is for those quiet emotional moments, yes?


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 30, 2020)

Emotional, yes. Quiet, likely not. 

RAAAAAAAAAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## fiestared (Jul 30, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Damage is amazing. It's a one of kind. Of course it sounds like Damage. It's Damage 2. And anything more that aggressively expands on it's very specific bespoke menu? Hell yes! I'm glad there are naysayers already. Less people using these tools! Excellent! This isn't for you!
> 
> Anyone else here own two Les Paul Guitars?
> 
> Besides, what would VI-C be like if some of us didn't get excited by the thought of buying new libraries. There are some people here that are such addicts they've even bought the same libraries twice! At least this has a different front cover!


two Les Paul ? No, but three Stratocaster Yes !


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 30, 2020)

davidson said:


>


The site where this originated is not a reliable source. They've "leaked" a lot of garbage in the past.
Be careful round those parts.


----------



## élitiparti (Jul 30, 2020)

Is this Damage 1 or 2 playing in the trailer?
Maybe its just a UI update, like with iZotope StutterEdit 2


----------



## davidson (Jul 30, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> The site where this originated is not a reliable source. They've "leaked" a lot of garbage in the past.
> Be careful round those parts.



It did seem strange that they're the only result when you google damage 2, but I just went back and read some of the comments and it seems legit.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Jul 30, 2020)

I guess a major update with the GUI 
A few more Kits 
More Loops. 
Multi Microphone maybe.


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 30, 2020)

davidson said:


>


Could these little circles mean that you can build & place your own ensemble out of *individual drums*?


----------



## Primary Target (Jul 31, 2020)

Damage 2 - Reveal Trailer

August 3rd, so not long to wait...


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jul 31, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> Could these little circles mean that you can build & place your own ensemble out of *individual drums*?



You could already place your drums in Damage 1








Someone wants to start the game of guessing what the price will be ?


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 31, 2020)

About f#!*ing time Heavyocity!!!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 31, 2020)

Primary Target said:


> Damage 2 - Reveal Trailer
> 
> August 3rd, so not long to wait...


CGI and sounds are really cool!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 31, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> Someone wants to start the game of guessing what the price will be ?


Free if you complete a survey 

Same as the old one, max $50 more


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jul 31, 2020)

Quoting: " GREAT upgrade price for Damage 1 owners"

Let's wait and see...


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Jul 31, 2020)

We'll just leave this here...


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 31, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> We'll just leave this here...



will it be a upgrade price for those who got damage 1 in Komplete? please please please, I love damage 1 and use it all the time, but I first got it inside komplete.

Maybe not as big as the people who bought at full price....

did I mention please?


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Jul 31, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> will it be a upgrade price for those who got damage 1 in Komplete? please please please, I love damage 1 and use it all the time, but I first got it inside komplete.
> 
> Maybe not as big as the people who bought at full price....
> 
> did I mention please?




Yes! There will be an upgrade price for all Damage 1 owners


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks! much appreciated!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 31, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> We'll just leave this here...



Holy F!!!


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 31, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> Someone wants to start the game of guessing what the price will be ?



Non-upgrade should be in the area of $349, maybe closer to $379


----------



## Hendrixon (Jul 31, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Anyone else here own two Les Paul Guitars?



You mean AFTER thinning the herd?

1 Les Paul (after selling the second one)
1 PRS 245 SC (which is a les paul really)
3 Tele type (yes, I have a problem!)
1 Strat (another one gave as a present to my brother)
1 Parker Fly (after selling 2 more)
1 Jackson


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 31, 2020)

May put a pause on me grabbing something from the Keep Forest sale. Looking forward to the 3rd.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 31, 2020)

Geoff Moore said:


> so this is for those quiet emotional moments, yes?


I plan on pairing Damage 2 with Spitfire's Tundra.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Jul 31, 2020)

Is this sold separately or upgrading the same damage 1?


----------



## richmwhitfield (Jul 31, 2020)

José Herring said:


> I plan on pairing Damage 2 with Spitfire's Tundra.



For the edge of destruction sound


----------



## Mornats (Jul 31, 2020)

Recorded at the edge of violence.


----------



## tebling (Jul 31, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> May put a pause on me grabbing something from the Keep Forest sale. Looking forward to the 3rd.



Sheesh, they just announced the second Damage and you're already asking for the next one?


----------



## José Herring (Jul 31, 2020)

richmwhitfield said:


> For the edge of destruction sound


My first piece will be called "A deafening Silence".


----------



## easyrider (Jul 31, 2020)

yes!


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 31, 2020)

tebling said:


> Sheesh, they just announced the second Damage and you're already asking for the next one?



Good one!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 31, 2020)

tebling said:


> Sheesh, they just announced the second Damage and you're already asking for the next one?


Well I mean, seriously, they should offer Damage 2 at a discount since Damage 3 is just around the corner.


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 1, 2020)

Bring on the DAMAGE baby!


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 1, 2020)

Ok now Spectrasonics......c’mon already. Sheesh.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 1, 2020)

José Herring said:


> My first piece will be called "A deafening Silence".



Could be an interesting gimmick to automate or sidechain it so that after a climactic drumbeat the volume levels drop and get lowpassed and you fade in a tinnitus ringing, like the effect in movies or games after a bomb went off.

I wonder if discount for Damage 1 users means it will be sold by NI and eventually will be part of Komplete too?


----------



## shawnsingh (Aug 2, 2020)

And several more videos on the Heavyocity YouTube channel, now.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2020)

Ah shit. I guess this is happening then. $199 to upgrade to Damage 2! What an amazing price! Doomed to be poor but let's face it. Poverty has never sounded so good!


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 2, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Non-upgrade should be in the area of $349, maybe closer to $379



Well, looks like I overshot a bit!

$299, or $199 if you already own Damage 1

That's a great price point!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> That's a great price point!



Judging by the Price of Gravity I was expected around $600


----------



## ChazC (Aug 2, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Judging by the Price of Gravity I was expected around $600


SHHH!!!! Don't be giving them ideas!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2020)

ChazC said:


> SHHH!!!! Don't be giving them ideas!



Ive always wanted Gravity but out of principle I haven’t bought it because I think it’s too much. Maybe I’m just cheap 😂


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 2, 2020)

Sounds awesome - great price too! Glad I didn't jump to buy any other epic / trailer perc before. Wonder how long the intro price will last.

Edit: Only needed to last 10 min - already bought it...


----------



## tebling (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Kjenx56 (Aug 2, 2020)

I just bit the bullet and upgraded !
just dug up my komplete 10 serial number and that did the trick $199


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 2, 2020)

I own Damage in Komplete AND I have a separate license. $199 seems a little pricey. I guess “great upgrade price!” is subjective.


----------



## TrojakEW (Aug 2, 2020)

Some time ago there was a survey from Heavyocity where they ask what library they should do next. I just put there that they should make another Damage library. So now it feels like they make cutom library for me. Was resisting GAS for almost year but this looks will break my silence. Ensemble and kit designer looks great.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## muziksculp (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## easyrider (Aug 3, 2020)

Will D2 be part of Komplete 13?

I don’t want to have to buy it twice !


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Aug 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Will D2 be part of Komplete 13?
> 
> I don’t want to have to buy it twice !



I dont think so.. all the latest releases by Heavyocity were their own releases.
Their earlier libraries had ties with Native Instruments, hence they were in Komplete packages.


----------



## geronimo (Aug 3, 2020)

The GUI, the KSP of Kontakt is very renewed since the instrument requires version 6.2.2 of Kontakt and benefits from all the advantages of KONTAKT 6 .
Just when you own Damage and the four Master Sessions series (Drums, Metals, Woods, Ensembles), I feel like taking Damage2 is duplicative, right ?

I could be wrong then, not type, please !


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 3, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Could be an interesting gimmick to automate or sidechain it so that after a climactic drumbeat the volume levels drop and get lowpassed and you fade in a tinnitus ringing, like the effect in movies or games after a bomb went off.
> 
> I wonder if discount for Damage 1 users means it will be sold by NI and eventually will be part of Komplete too?



There are no plans to include Damage 2 in any version of Komplete! Hope that helps!


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 3, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Sounds awesome - great price too! Glad I didn't jump to buy any other epic / trailer perc before. Wonder how long the intro price will last.
> 
> Edit: Only needed to last 10 min - already bought it...



Until August 27!


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 3, 2020)

I just checked a couple minutes of the new videos out and I can see now how it's more appealing than D1. Seems overall more flexible, more organic and well rounded to me. The initial teaser trailer failed to give me that impression.

Can Damage 2 licenses be transferred like Damage 1 licenses? If for some reason someone picks up D2 and thinks D1 would have been better for their own usecase (I don't know yet if there are as many mangled/industrial loops in D2 as in D1 for example), I'd be happy to trade my D1 standalone license for it. But I really doubt anyone would want to.


----------



## nuyo (Aug 3, 2020)

It sounds great. I will need a lot of ADSR and Low End control.


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 3, 2020)

Here is my contribution. I am introducing all the different Ensemble, Kit and Loop designers and explaining how to use them. Last but not least, I am absolutely blown away by the sound and ... well, everything. Heavyocity rocks!


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 3, 2020)

Would be kinda interesting if someone wanted to run Damage and Damage 2 side by side to hear the comparison between similar patches. May not be a fair comparison, but just to hear the difference in sound


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Aug 3, 2020)

Well done guys. On a scale of 1 to 10, this is a straight 10. Worth every cent. The quality overall is just awesome. So many great ideas implemented.


----------



## SimonViklund (Aug 3, 2020)

If you buy a digital product (eg Damage 2) through a company based outside of the seller's country, shouldn't you be able to submit your company's VAT ID number at checkout to get a reverse VAT charge? Not asking for a friend. (I assume Heavyocity is a US company, I run a company in Sweden.)


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh no you didn't...


----------



## drews (Aug 3, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> There are no plans to include Damage 2 in any version of Komplete! Hope that helps!



I really appreciate you being straightforward and letting us know that right away. Too often when products come out that have any ties to NI, the discussion is often derailed by people speculating whether it'll be in the next Komplete. Look at Arkhis for an example of that, because obviously people can't justify spending what the upgrade price for the next Komplete would be on a single product.


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 3, 2020)

SimonViklund said:


> If you buy a digital product (eg Damage 2) through a company based outside of the seller's country, shouldn't you be able to submit your company's VAT ID number at checkout to get a reverse VAT charge? Not asking for a friend. (I assume Heavyocity is a US company, I run a company in Sweden.)



Har aldrig haft möjlighet till det när jag handlat med företag utanför EU. Antingen går det inte eller så gör man det själv i deklarationen (jag har dock revisor så behöver inte tänka på detta). Men jag kanske har fel


----------



## Pablocrespo (Aug 3, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Oh no you didn't...


Did you fall down the stairs looking at the complete purchase page again?


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 3, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> Did you fall down the stairs looking at the complete purchase page again?



I never fall down the stairs. Only up the stairs. But luckily no cup of Tea in my hand splashing over the walls in slow-mo this time. Just a slight iPhone blister on my index finger. I'll soldier on.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 3, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> Would be kinda interesting if someone wanted to run Damage and Damage 2 side by side to hear the comparison between similar patches. May not be a fair comparison, but just to hear the difference in sound


Dirk Ehlert did that in his live stream. See link in @muziksculp second post on page 5 of this thread. It appears at 49:05 quick comparison of Armageddon kit.


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Aug 3, 2020)

drews said:


> I really appreciate you being straightforward and letting us know that right away. Too often when products come out that have any ties to NI, the discussion is often derailed by people speculating whether it'll be in the next Komplete. Look at Arkhis for an example of that, because obviously people can't justify spending what the upgrade price for the next Komplete would be on a single product.


Well, not a fair comparison as Arkhis is really a collaboration between NI and OT, while Damage 2 seems to be exclusively developed by Heavyocity alone.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 3, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> Would be kinda interesting if someone wanted to run Damage and Damage 2 side by side to hear the comparison between similar patches. May not be a fair comparison, but just to hear the difference in sound



First two bars are 1, second two bars are 2. With an omni pad underneath - I didnt just want to post naked loops.

There is so much content to pick from, I just picked something.


----------



## drews (Aug 3, 2020)

Simon Schrenk said:


> Well, not a fair comparison as Arkhis is really a collaboration between NI and OT, while Damage 2 seems to be exclusively developed by Heavyocity alone.



True, i was just using it as an example because its the most recent and it was co-developed by OT so people aren't sure if it'll be included or not. I think a lot of people see Damage 1 is in ultimate and assume damage 2 will be in the next so im just glad there is clarification from day 1.


----------



## Wibben (Aug 3, 2020)

SimonViklund said:


> If you buy a digital product (eg Damage 2) through a company based outside of the seller's country, shouldn't you be able to submit your company's VAT ID number at checkout to get a reverse VAT charge? Not asking for a friend. (I assume Heavyocity is a US company, I run a company in Sweden.)


Would that be the case when shopping through PayPal as well? Not sure how it works with these online systems...? Also based in Sweden.


----------



## Peter Hirdes (Aug 3, 2020)

Just looked all the walkthroughs. They seem to have outdone themselves! The Performance options like rolls, repeats etc are really awesome and seem to be unique! Has anyone seen anything like that in any plugin before?


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 3, 2020)

It sounds reeeeeally good. Ensemble designer is en fuego.


----------



## drews (Aug 3, 2020)

You guys gotta try Scaler 2 with Damage 2, makes such a great showcase of what it can do.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 4, 2020)

drews said:


> You guys gotta try Scaler 2 with Damage 2, makes such a great showcase of what it can do.


Interesting to know how you use it with scaler 2, as that is more for chords and scales.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Aug 4, 2020)

ok this is awesme! so much in depth with D2


----------



## drews (Aug 4, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Interesting to know how you use it with scaler 2, as that is more for chords and scales.


I’m not using it to actually write anything, more of just to get new ideas. All I do is just Load up whatever preset in damage, loop a single chord in scaler and just change the expression and speed to get some pretty unique and in depth loops. It’s like a cheat code to a massive percussion sound


----------



## DreAxl (Aug 4, 2020)

So excited to go back using Damage. Sold my D1 copy earlier this year, but after announcing the sequel, I had to pull the trigger and get both of them. Downloading D2 now...


----------



## iMovieShout (Aug 4, 2020)

Giving Damage2 a miss. Whilst it sounds great, I have sooooo many drum libraries that Damage2 would get lost, and to be honest I haven't heard anything in Damage2 that I don't already have.
Its probably a great tool for anyone just starting out or doesn't have many good quality libraries.


----------



## DreAxl (Aug 4, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> Giving Damage2 a miss. Whilst it sounds great, I have sooooo many drum libraries that Damage2 would get lost, and to be honest I haven't heard anything in Damage2 that I don't already have.
> Its probably a great tool for anyone just starting out or doesn't have many good quality libraries.


Just for curiosity, what libraries do you have and which you mean quality libs?


----------



## Dex (Aug 4, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> First two bars are 1, second two bars are 2. With an omni pad underneath - I didnt just want to post naked loops.
> 
> There is so much content to pick from, I just picked something.


Damn... Damage 1 and 2 work well together.


----------



## iMovieShout (Aug 4, 2020)

DreAxl said:


> Just for curiosity, what libraries do you have and which you mean quality libs?


So I tend to use the various percussion from the ARK1/2/3/4 Orchestral tools libraries, CineSamples Percussion, The various HZ and Percussion libraries from Spitfire Audio, AudioBro's LADD, LA Modern Percussions, and then also libraries from 8DIO, and Omnisphere for more sound design, but prefer using synths and lesser known libraries from SAGA, Sample Logic, Umlaut, etc etc.
I've also a load of individually sampled big drums from various projects.

I have Damage1 but I've not yet used it for anything. Maybe I'll get Damage-2 when its cheaper (on sale) Christmas or next year, but for now it would definitely be an unnecessary distraction for me.


----------



## dadadave (Aug 4, 2020)

How frequent was Damage 1 on sale? The few times I checked, it seemed like it was excluded from Heavyocity sales, but then I haven't really been following closely and am not familiar with Heavyocity sales practices.
(trying to gauge whether to get it now or wait for Black Friday sales or something like that)


----------



## gamma-ut (Aug 4, 2020)

Damage 1 is typically included in the NI sales - as it is part of Komplete Ultimate, like the Evolves, it's sold from the NI storefront rather than Heavyocity's.


----------



## DreAxl (Aug 4, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> So I tend to use the various percussion from the ARK1/2/3/4 Orchestral tools libraries, CineSamples Percussion, The various HZ and Percussion libraries from Spitfire Audio, AudioBro's LADD, LA Modern Percussions, and then also libraries from 8DIO, and Omnisphere for more sound design, but prefer using synths and lesser known libraries from SAGA, Sample Logic, Umlaut, etc etc.
> I've also a load of individually sampled big drums from various projects.
> 
> I have Damage1 but I've not yet used it for anything. Maybe I'll get Damage-2 when its cheaper (on sale) Christmas or next year, but for now it would definitely be an unnecessary distraction for me.


Sounds great :D


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 4, 2020)

dadadave said:


> How frequent was Damage 1 on sale? The few times I checked, it seemed like it was excluded from Heavyocity sales, but then I haven't really been following closely and am not familiar with Heavyocity sales practices.
> (trying to gauge whether to get it now or wait for Black Friday sales or something like that)



I imagine Damage 2 will, like all their releases, eventually go to 50% off during their big sales, after a year + of being out. Damage 1 was probably an outliar as it is in Komplete. They have said that they have no plans for Damage 2 to ever become part of Komplete. 50% is normally as big as it gets for Heavyocity.

I expect you will see this release price come back for black friday/xmas, and then next years sales it might come down to 50%

I asked earlier, about whether the 100$ discount for damage 1 owners is only for release/until the 27th August as well as that will help me decide whether to get it now, or wait till next year. If this damage 1 owner discount is a one time thing, or won't be applicable on top of future sales prices, then i will likely just pick it up now instead of waiting a year or more for it to be 50% off.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 4, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> I imagine Damage 2 will, like all their releases, eventually go to 50% off during their big sales, after a year + of being out. Damage 1 was probably an outliar as it is in Komplete. They have said that they have no plans for Damage 2 to ever become part of Komplete. 50% is normally as big as it gets for Heavyocity.
> 
> I expect you will see this release price come back for black friday/xmas, and then next years sales it might come down to 50%
> 
> I asked earlier, about whether the 100$ discount for damage 1 owners is only for release/until the 27th August as well as that will help me decide whether to get it now, or wait till next year. If this damage 1 owner discount is a one time thing, or won't be applicable on top of future sales prices, then i will likely just pick it up now instead of waiting a year or more for it to be 50% off.



Allow me to quote from HO's email:


Get *Damage 2* for $299 (reg. $399). DAMAGE 1 owners get it for *$199* with serial.

*Offers* end August 27.​

I would assume that since they list two offers, and then says "OFFERS (plural) end August 27th", the D1 owner upgrade discount is also expiring on that date. That's why I bought it yesterday ... history has shown that HO almost never discounts more than 50% no matter how many years old a product is, so the current $199 price for a D1 owner seems likely to be as good as it will ever get, and that offer evidently will not last long.

(Highlighted text in text copied from HO's email added by me.)

I would also note that I think it very unlikely that there will be a 50% discount on D2 for at least several years. After all, VENTO has been out for a while now and has not been discounted anywhere near 50% yet (otherwise I'd own it, too).


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 4, 2020)

WindcryMusic said:


> Allow me to quote from HO's email:
> 
> 
> Get *Damage 2* for $299 (reg. $399). DAMAGE 1 owners get it for *$199* with serial.
> ...



I agree it does read that way, but it would be good to have that confirmed by Heavyocity. 

It might well be that they still have some sort of discount for damage 1 owners, even after this intro price.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 4, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> I agree it does read that way, but it would be good to have that confirmed by Heavyocity.
> 
> It might well be that they still have some sort of discount for damage 1 owners, even after this intro price.


They confirmed it in the commercial thread.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 4, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> They confirmed it in the commercial thread.



Oh yeh. So there will always be a discount for Damage owners



Heavyocity Media said:


> Axb, there will be an upgrade price in effect for Damage owners indefinitely; but for the initial release period, you can get it at an even better price.
> 
> As for the dynamics/RR info: A vast majority of the of the organic material recorded at Skywalker Sound was captured with a minimum of 10 velocities and 6 RR takes. And on an interesting side note - A considerable amount of the "Damaged" source material were procured with dymamic velocity and RR, making it all that much more playable.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Will it alwasy be 100$ off whatever the price is at that time though i wonder.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 4, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Oh yeh. So there will always be a discount for Damage owners



Wow, that’s a surprise to me. To me, the email seemed pretty clearly to say the opposite. I wonder if, after that email went out, they heard from D1 owners who couldn’t swing D2 right now and changed their minds about ending the D1 discount? In any event, I still don’t think D2 discounts will total up to anything more than 50% for several years at least, so I don‘t regret getting it now (especially given how good it sounds).


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 5, 2020)

WindcryMusic said:


> Wow, that’s a surprise to me. To me, the email seemed pretty clearly to say the opposite. I wonder if, after that email went out, they heard from D1 owners who couldn’t swing D2 right now and changed their minds about ending the D1 discount? In any event, I still don’t think D2 discounts will total up to anything more than 50% for several years at least, so I don‘t regret getting it now (especially given how good it sounds).



Yeh the wording is a bit misleading. 

Unless the damage 1 owners discount reduces on the 27th. Would be good to get some clarification from @Heavyocity Media


----------



## axb312 (Aug 5, 2020)

They've already clarified that the additional 100 USD off for Damage 1 owners will end on Aug 27 in the other thread.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 5, 2020)

axb312 said:


> They've already clarified that the additional 100 USD off for Damage 1 owners will end on Aug 27 in the other thread.



From what I can see, HO hasn’t clarified this well at all, and that’s contributing to the confusion in this thread. On a single page of the commercial thread I found the following two statements from HO, which seem to conflict with one another:



> there will be an upgrade price in effect for Damage owners indefinitely; but for the initial release period, you can get it at an even better price.



And then ...



> in regard to the question about upgrade pricing and furture sales down the road - we honestly haven't thought that far ahead, but will most definitley keep everyone's comments in mind.



The one thing I can say for certain after reading HO’s comments in that thread is that it’s time for me to not express any more viewpoints on their intentions WRT Damage 2 upgrade pricing, because I no longer have any clue as to what those intentions are.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 6, 2020)

WindcryMusic said:


> From what I can see, HO hasn’t clarified this well at all, and that’s contributing to the confusion in this thread. On a single page of the commercial threadi found the following two statements from HO, which seem to conflict with one another:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont mind about future sales pricing. 

It would be good to know at least what the price will be for damage 1 owners on the 28th August though. Ie what is the owners discount going to be after the intro period.


----------



## musicjunk (Aug 6, 2020)

geronimo said:


> The GUI, the KSP of Kontakt is very renewed since the instrument requires version 6.2.2 of Kontakt and benefits from all the advantages of KONTAKT 6 .
> Just when you own Damage and the four Master Sessions series (Drums, Metals, Woods, Ensembles), I feel like taking Damage2 is duplicative, right ?
> 
> I could be wrong then, not type, please !




hello

no its like a sequell not a update of damage


----------



## musicjunk (Aug 6, 2020)

Peter Hirdes said:


> Just looked all the walkthroughs. They seem to have outdone themselves! The Performance options like rolls, repeats etc are really awesome and seem to be unique! Has anyone seen anything like that in any plugin before?




well i think you are right...its a great instrumnet has stunning features...way better sound recordings then damage 1...and that means alot a great gui and its simple to work with
one of the greatest instruments this year


----------



## geronimo (Aug 6, 2020)

musicjunk said:


> hello
> 
> no its like a sequell not a update of damage


Finally bought and no regrets.


----------



## musicjunk (Aug 6, 2020)

geronimo said:


> Finally bought and no regrets.




hehe...great 

even for 199 bucks i wasnt sure but i love damage 2...what a beast


----------



## JyTy (Aug 7, 2020)

Hmm, a few of you mentioned that you are happy that you didn't get HZ Perc PRO in the last Spitfire Summer sale... I don't think that the libraries are comparable in any way! I'm happy I got HZ Perc Pro in one of the earlier sales so I could snatch Damage 2 now as well  Both of them are superb Percussion libraries in its own way!

I did a quick comparison video just using factory patches & mixes:


Also added Stromdrum 3 in the end. I believe it kinda sits in the middle of the both and as you will see at the end, can deliver quite a punch as well.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 7, 2020)

I think this library may be the go to for many people, I think when users see the content the the realization that it's more than just damage,


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 23, 2021)

WindcryMusic said:


> Wow, that’s a surprise to me. To me, the email seemed pretty clearly to say the opposite. I wonder if, after that email went out, they heard from D1 owners who couldn’t swing D2 right now and changed their minds about ending the D1 discount? In any event, I still don’t think D2 discounts will total up to anything more than 50% for several years at least, so I don‘t regret getting it now (especially given how good it sounds).


I have been looking to purchase Damage 2 but, the price tag is a bit much for me to swing at the moment - does Heavyocity ever put Damage 2 on sale for 50% off or is it too new?


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 23, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> I have been looking to purchase Damage 2 but, the price tag is a bit much for me to swing at the moment - does Heavyocity ever put Damage 2 on sale for 50% off or is it too new?


Its practically brand new. I doubt very much you will see a 50% off sale on it for years. Probably when Damage 3 comes out in about 10 years. Money is such a bitch but I don't think I'm alone here when I say it's worth every penny and definitely worth saving up for! Sounds so good!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 23, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Its practically brand new. I doubt very much you will see a 50% off sale on it for years. Probably when Damage 3 comes out in about 10 years. Money is such a bitch but I don't think I'm alone here when I say it's worth every penny and definitely worth saving up for! Sounds so good!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 24, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Its practically brand new. I doubt very much you will see a 50% off sale on it for years. Probably when Damage 3 comes out in about 10 years. Money is such a bitch but I don't think I'm alone here when I say it's worth every penny and definitely worth saving up for! Sounds so good!


Well, a friend of mine who owed me money just paid me - so now the temptation is REAL!

Plus, I looked in my native Instruments account and I have a $25 e-voucher - I wonder if I can use it if I purchase Damage 2 through NI?


----------



## Markrs (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm sure it went back to the intro price during Black Friday and/or Xmas sales, I could be wrong, but that anyway that wasnt 50% off.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 24, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I'm sure it went back to the intro price during Black Friday and/or Xmas sales, I could be wrong, but that anyway that wasnt 50% off.


Any inside info on if they will offer it at a discount during the Summer Sale?


----------



## Markrs (Feb 24, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Any inside info on if they will offer it at a discount during the Summer Sale?


Sadly not , but recent sales have often included most of there libraries, with the newest libraries I think getting a 25% discount. I could be wrong though.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 24, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Sadly not , but recent sales have often included most of there libraries, with the newest libraries I think getting a 25% discount. I could be wrong though.


Hmmm decisions decisions

Ughhh - the NI E-voucher does not apply to Damage 2

My upgrade price to Komplete 13 from Komplete 13 select is $399
I wonder, if I did the upgrade, would I also get a discount on Damage 2?


----------



## Captain Oveur (Feb 24, 2021)

You can see the past Black Friday pricing here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...t-up-to-50-off-storewide.100871/#post-4678485

To qualify for a crossgrade from Damage 1 at Native Instruments ($249) you'd need Komplete 13 Ultimate. That may be reduced further this summer but nobody knows for sure.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 24, 2021)

Captain Oveur said:


> You can see the past Black Friday pricing here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...t-up-to-50-off-storewide.100871/#post-4678485
> 
> To qualify for a crossgrade from Damage 1 at Native Instruments ($249) you'd need Komplete 13 Ultimate. That may be reduced further this summer but nobody knows for sure.


All of my prior posts are now null and void

I bought Damage 2 through Plugin Boutique as I had some Rewards cash PLUS, they do not charge tax!!!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 24, 2021)

I just bought Damage 2 and have a question I am hoping someone here has the answer to…

How do you find out which note each drum is tuned to by default so you know whether or not to adjust the tuning to vibe with the song key in your DAW?

Or, is tuning each drum more of an EDM thing?

Thank you all as always and I look forward to any advice you might have


----------



## José Herring (Feb 24, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> I just bought Damage 2 and have a question I am hoping someone here has the answer to…
> 
> How do you find out which note each drum is tuned to by default so you know whether or not to adjust the tuning to vibe with the song key in your DAW?
> 
> ...


Don't have damage 2 but I can't imagine that they would even tune non pitched drums to any note. 

You'll have to do it the old fashion way and use your ears and the tune knob or an EQ to boost the fundamental note frequency.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 24, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Don't have damage 2 but I can't imagine that they would even tune non pitched drums to any note.
> 
> You'll have to do it the old fashion way and use your ears and the tune knob or an EQ to boost the fundamental note frequency.


I was hoping you wouldn't say that LOL


----------

